
CSS at Scale: LinkedIn’s New Open Source Projects Take on Stylesheet Performance - based2
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2018/04/css-at-scale--linkedins-new-open-source-projects-take-on-stylesh
======
breeny592
One thing looking at this (and other solutions like CSS modules etc.) is how
to automate E2E testing when you don't have predictable CSS names.

Seems like the discussions some communities (like with Cypress) where
dedicated unchanging test attributes should be used, which makes sense to
decouple visual selectors from test based selectors.

